# Wine



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Vote for and discuss your favorite wine regions. 

You may of course specify sub-regions in comments. I realize that regions like "Italy" and "Australia" are quite large.

The poll is multiple choice.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I voted for Italy, Argentina, and the U.S. 

I realize that France is the world's great wine region, but the French wine I can afford isn't particularly good.

In my experience, Argentina is the best region for value. They really nail the quality to price ratio (QPR.)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Spain: Rioja & Navarra, but we like other regions as well. Strong, well-matured & spicy taste.
South Africa


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not much of a wine person, but I have greatly enjoyed those made from the Riesling white grapes of the Rhine region. I think they are more of a dessert wine as they can be very sweet.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Italy, has as many regions as France or Spain, so its bit vague; I like a fine Amarone but would drink more simple Sangiovese or Chianti Classico more often, I've had periods of drinking Spanish, Argentinian/Chilean, Australian and Portuguese wines, at the moment I'm mostly Italians and some South African wines, I think the latter is a force to be reckoned with! I sampled some contemporary UK grown and made wines and they are also interesting an future prospects
Have yet to discover the greatness of French wines, and have tried very few US made wines as the seem frightfully overpriced in my little corner of the world, I even have a winery a few miles south of where I live, but they got all of the 2012 crop destroyed by the northern weather... 

/ptr


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Bordeaux, Fronsac, Luberon, Bourg, Rhone, etc. Primarily the oaky French reds.

Also select Spanish and Italian wines. 

White wines are not favorites of mine, generally. They don't have the depth and heaviness that I enjoy, although there are a few exceptions. Typically, the drier, the better. I don't like sweet or buttery wines. When I want sweetness, I will drink Porto. 

Darn it, it's too early to uncork a bottle right now. Thankfully we have just jumped to DST, so I'm an hour closer to being able to open a bottle of Fronsac.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

My choice is Oz and South Africa
We prefer the southern hemispheres wines rather than old world


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel bad about not including S. Africa and New Zealand in the poll. They both are certainly worthy. 

I would have broken the nations into their sub regions, but that would have required too many choices. It would have been more accurate to word the poll "favorite nations" as opposed to "regions."

As for U.S wines I have largely abandoned California for Washington. I much prefer Washington's cabs to those of California (at least in my price range anyway.). Although I do enjoy the occasional California Zin.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

do any of them come in a box?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> My choice is Oz and South Africa
> We prefer the southern hemispheres wines rather than old world


I'm really fond of South African, as well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

White (dry): France, New Zealand, Spain, Germany
Red: Spain, Italy, France


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

o h yeah wine..... I love Bordeaux wine, for its economical resell value lol. But it is great, as long as can afford that. Majority of my 'daily' wine is from Australia. Particularly because I like Shiraz. The Chardonnay Semillon also the nicest budget white wine in drunkable condition.

Recently I like Port, so I vote Portugal.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I voted for Australia and Tasmania, little aussie joke there..............


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

For Reds, I find Argentina Cabernet/Malbec/Syrah good value. Then France, though higher priced. For Whites, Chardonnays and Sauvignon Blancs from Australia and France. 

Italy, Napa & Sonoma (US) have shot themselves in the head--overpriced. Eric's right about WA. Also, I'd add OR. Safeway stores do a nice job on the West Coast--large selection, good buys, sometimes on the Napa & Sonoma.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Germany. I prefer Gewürtztraminer (hope I spelled it right) and Moscat/Moscatel/Muscat.


----------

